# Need a good bank in Athens



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Anybody know which is a good bank to use in Athens? I've looked at them but would prefer personal recommendations.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I used to use Scotiabank which is a Canadian bank jo but there are also several UK banks you would be familiar with. International Banks in Athens - Athens Info Guide

I'm not sure just what you expect when you say, 'a good bank to use'. 

It might help if you said why you need a bank in Athens. Are you moving there permanently or for several years at least? Will you be working there? Do you just want to do personal banking or will you want a business account?


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

I am moving there so will need a local one for all the usual reasons.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

You need to go with the one which has the ATMs in convenient locations really as you will pay to withdraw from another ATM like you used to in the UK (a lot of things here work like they used to many, many years ago in the UK - you adapt though).

I use Pireaus Bank simply because it's where my employer pays my wages in (a cushy deal between them and the bank I assume).

I've never had a problem with them and they seem pretty close to a 'first world' bank as you're going to get although I've also heard good things about Eurobank.


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi thanks for that. I guess I will have to see where I am going to move to.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok well good luck with the move. Let me know if you need any advice on locations. Athens is a VERY varied city (particularly when including the wider metropolitan area). You can be right in the centre of bars, cafes and restaurants or on farm land in the sticks and both areas may only be 10 minutes from each other. 

Also, negotiate hard with your rent (if you are renting and not buying) - no one pays list price


----------



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

My 2p worth

I would be wary of having anything than a tiny bit of cash in any Greek banks right now as they are probably on the verge of going under at any moment if EU bailout talks fail and Greece crashes out of the Euro. 

HSBC trades in Greece as a UK subsidiary and you are covered under the UK FSC compensation scheme - that means you are covered for up to 85k of your cash!! https://www.hsbc.gr/1/2/gr/en/useful-information/fscs

The only downside is the limited ATM's but you could open a local account (Pireaus is a good choice) and drip feed it from your main HSBC account for ATM withdrawals

PS - This is just a personal opinion and I dont accept any blame lol


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

My husband has had his wages paid into Eurobank for some years now but they have been shockers,twice they made a mistake on a standing order date to be paid, like a loan from them and something we bought,we told them the date for the transfer from his account,they got it early for pay-day and when we went in to change it they just flatly refused,just kept saying...no...no...no..has to stay as we have set it now... and they never make eye contact,they need throttling ,well, a small squeeze around the throat.We empty the account now as soon as he is paid and if there is nothing left for their loan too bad,best to take it out now anyway,who knows.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

I apologise profusely,it is Alpha bank my husbands wages go into,there are so many I am confused,Eurobank seem more up to date and modern,not so officious.


----------



## Kimberley12 (Dec 15, 2015)

You need to look at the totality of the bank’s services, accounts, and fees. Every bank and credit union offers several accounts with different features and different fees. suggest that you visit several banks and credit unions and speak to the customer service personnel 
Canadian bank	
International Banks
Pireaus Bank
Alpha bank


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

I have tried opening an account at Pireaus, National Bank of Greece and Alpha and all declined as I need a piece of paper from a Greek tax office but they cannot tell me the address where I can get it from.
Maybe I will try a foreign one.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

jodevizes said:


> I have tried opening an account at Pireaus, National Bank of Greece and Alpha and all declined as I need a piece of paper from a Greek tax office but they cannot tell me the address where I can get it from.
> Maybe I will try a foreign one.


I think you are meaning a tax number from the tax office so as to open an account,you should go to your nearest tax office to where you are residing and they will issue this for you.Go on line to see the address of your nearest tax office,they have closed many which means people have to travel further to an office which covers their area.


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

I have my KEF number but I need another paper to say I do not owe money I think. It is so difficult you'd think, given the situation, they would welcome foreign money coming in.


----------

